# School Shootings



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

:eyeroll: I'm not trying to start any big argument here but I for one am sick of all of the violence out there. I'm and 16 years old, a junior in Highschool and it just sickens me to hear of all this violence. Everynight you hear on the news of someone being murdered, someone hooked on meth, a car accident where someone was killed or something of the sort. It just makes me sick now to hear that some kid could walk into a school with a shotgun and two pistols and just shoot a human being with no remorse. Not just one person but 8 people were killed today in Red Lake,MN. It just doesn't make sense. And the scary thing is that it could happen anywhere, you can't go most places now days without having to worry about pissing someone off and having something happen to you even in small towns, or whether it be out hunting.
uke:
Pray for the city of Red Lake


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I hear ya! Out hunting I have run into some freaky people and with all the meth labs out there it pays to be on your toes! I found one in the middle of a crp field once. it pays to talk to law and learn what to look for.

As for school I have no answers I wish I did? My thoughts and prayers out to the victims.

TC


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I read a theory that as a society we have been made immune to the horror of murder from over exposure to violence in television at a young age when our minds are forming. The theory was that while children and teenagers brains are still forming that overexposure to violence at that period of development hardens them forever. The same study saw no change in the way older people( above 25 I think it was) thought about violence when exposed to it.

The average kid sees many many murders and violent acts by the time they are 16. That stuff wasn't on in the 50's and 60's and it would get an x rating at the movies if it was allowed at all.


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

Question....do you think the parents should be held more responsible? Maybe involve them more in the family, go out and do things with the kids, ask what they are doing, keep an eye on them, etc. I know parents cannot read their kids minds and be with them 24/7, but I think a majority of the responsibility could come from them. Think what would happen if you knew that if your kid did something wrong...you would also be punished big time. Good/bad idea?

I agree that this is very sickening.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

It was a horrible scenario yesterday. Keep the victims, their families, and the community of Red Lake in your thoughts and prayers during this time.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

His father commited suicide, and his mom had brain damage and she is put away right now in a hospital. He killed his grandpa, so now there is no one in family to prosecute for anything. Sounds like this native had some problems, and had some different beliefs. But I agree, this world seems like it is getting more violent, and now there is so much security, what is gonna happen to our rights in the future. Maybe its not exactly getting worse, maybe I am just starting to pay more attention to the news and current events. I just got out of highschool, but i remember the bomb threats in junior high, it is rediculous, and something a kid doesnt want going on in his school.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Bobm said:


> The average kid sees many many murders and violent acts by the time they are 16. That stuff wasn't on in the 50's and 60's and it would get an x rating at the movies if it was allowed at all.


You may thank all of the "Liberals" for that...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

But the saddest thing about this is, that some friggin' bleeding heart will say that it was not his fault and that he should only be given a slap on the wrist and some community service - had he lived... uke: .

If we as a society do not put in place SERIOUS consequences for those who break the law, then we get what we deserve.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Sovereign Nation that deserve nothing from the citizens of the USA. That Nation of Indians want nothing to do with "the white man" so lets leave it at that! I am 1/8th Native Americain/RUSSIAN(I don't believe the elders on creationism)


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Another tragedy!
My prayers are with all the families involved.
With the technology we have today, whenever any terrible happens it's on your TV screen within minutes. I think with the news media sensationalizing and giving every detail it can help push someone else that's on the edge to "go down in historical glorious flames".
How many times did you see clips of or hear "Columbine"? Now Red Lake.
More fuel for the antigunners. One of the first things a CBS reporter asked was "What kind of guns were used"? I think he was disappointed it wasn't an "assault weapon". It was a shotgun and two pistols. I'll bet assault shotgun or assault pistol will be used by some in the press, especially if they were a semi-automatics.
There really is no cure for this but maybe the press should be more like the NFL and pan away from the fights so they don't encourage more of the same.


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

The sad thing about this tragedy, is that most people will have forgotten about it in a week or two. Browsing some of the news websites this afternoon, they are already pushing the story to the bottom of their pages. I hope that this event pushes parents to talk to their teenagers about violence and if they are having problems with other kids at school. Everyone knows how hard it is to be criticized by your peers, but alot of teenagers don't understand how to cope with it.

Keep the families in your prayers everyone.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

The reason this may not seem to be top headline news and hottest story, is there are so many other events going on. Like the Schiavo case. This is a big one, are terri's rights going unheard? What do you guys think of this. And dont worry, this school shooting story will be hot for a while, it is the 2nd worse since columbine. And it is important to keep the families involved in our prayers.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Mr. Wiggles,

I have to disagree with you, this will get forgotten on a national
level faster than you can believe. It will remain headline news on
a regional level. I think the main reason is because where
this happened and other violent acts that take place every
year on northern Mn reservation(s). Red Lake is the worse,
for alcholism, graduation rate, teen pregnancy, drug abuse,
organized gangs, diabetes, etc. etc. etc. We rarely hear
of many of the crimes committed due to being a closed
reservation. My prays for the family and community.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

ej4prmc said:


> Sovereign Nation that deserve nothing from the citizens of the USA. That Nation of Indians want nothing to do with "the white man" so lets leave it at that! I am 1/8th Native Americain/RUSSIAN(I don't believe the elders on creationism)


What are you trying to say?? :roll:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

duketter said:


> Question....do you think the parents should be held more responsible? Maybe involve them more in the family, go out and do things with the kids, ask what they are doing, keep an eye on them, etc.


Duke, I agree that parents should be held more responsible, but it's usually those that were irresponsible in the first place to have children that cause this sort of damage, destruction and meyhem.

The cracked out wh*res and ho$ny men are who breed and grow these children can't and won't be held responsible because they didn't have any regard for rules and responsibility before, so why would they now.

Sad to say that you can't MAKE someone(s) be good parents.

Swear to God, there should be an application process before being allowed to have children. Sure would cut down on the number of teen pregnancies, orphans, deserted and underprivledged children in the world.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

4CurlRedleg said:


> ej4prmc said:
> 
> 
> > Sovereign Nation that deserve nothing from the citizens of the USA. That Nation of Indians want nothing to do with "the white man" so lets leave it at that! I am 1/8th Native Americain/RUSSIAN(I don't believe the elders on creationism)
> ...


That it is time for the white man and his media to leave! It is a closed reservation. If all of the children never heard about this crap it would go away! I find it wrong that our media play this 24/7 YET THE PLANES FLYING INTO THE WTC IS NOT PLAYED 24/7! I think that every commerical break should have to play that film or the ones where the WTC collapse's. 
Time to stop supporting these thieves. I think the USA should just stop giving moneies to tribes. I feel the Tribe has racist views against all non indian people. You want to be a "sovereign nation" than support yourself, don't count on hand outs from the US Government. I feel this way to other countries also.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I just wondered if anyone else caught this comment that was made on national news coverage...
I went something to the effect that this reservation was the poorest reservation in Minnesota. I'm wondering where the relevance was in this comment. The reporter made it seem like 1) all native americans are poor (which is not true). 2) That all reservations are poor (which is not true) and 3) that lack of economic stimulants within this particluar reservation had something to do with this kid killing people.

Wasn't Columbine an average community, yet psycho shot up kids there as well.

Sorry, that comment just bugged me. I guess I'm more sensitive to it beings I'm in communications. :******:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> You may thank all of the "Liberals" for that...


Well I'm glad that you've decided to do the right thing and boycott all violent television shows. You have done that right?

Really I don't think that the gore shown to kids has much to do with anything. People take a look at these two incidents and blame it on the television or the video games. Doesn't anyone recall the homegrown American terrorism of the past? What about that fellow in the 70's who shot a dozen people from the top of a college tower in texas? There certainly weren't the bloody shows or video games then, what do you blame that on? There has always been this sort of violence in this country, there always will be. The media is simply an easy place to put the blame.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I find it wrong that our media play this 24/7 YET THE PLANES FLYING INTO THE WTC IS NOT PLAYED 24/7!


Are you saying that this particular news piece is played 24/7 and the planes are/were not. Certainly the planes flying into the WTC are no longer on 24/7 but they were for a long long time. This is now on 24/7 because _*it just happened*_!! I also know that I don't go very long throughout the past few years where we aren't reminded about 9-11 even if it isn't the actual footage being shown!!



> I feel the Tribe has racist views against all non indian people.


Are you serious????? :eyeroll: That is like saying that all white people hate native americans because you made this comment. Blanket statements like this are really uncalled for!


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

djleye said:


> > I find it wrong that our media play this 24/7 YET THE PLANES FLYING INTO THE WTC IS NOT PLAYED 24/7!
> 
> 
> Are you saying that this particular news piece is played 24/7 and the planes are/were not. Certainly the planes flying into the WTC are no longer on 24/7 but they were for a long long time. This is now on 24/7 because _*it just happened*_!! I also know that I don't go very long throughout the past few years where we aren't reminded about 9-11 even if it isn't the actual footage being shown!!
> ...


Wake up the Federal Gov told all news stations to stop playing the tapes as they thought it would have a negative affect on the muslims people.

Go investigate before you tell me that blanket statements" are uncalled for! READ THIER WEB SITE! It is a closed Reservation! NOT WANTING TO BE PART OF MN, USA, OR ANY OTHER ENTITY! Now I say ARE YOU SERIOUS?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The relevant point here, I believe, is that another young person, who suffered from a lack of rational parental guidance, acted out his frustrations the only way he knew how, with violence. I submit that it is not the violence on TV, or video games that are corrupting our peoples, but rather a lack of morality fostered by those who would have their childrens values formed by televised and video spawned fantasy. If we as parents, instill proper values in our children, TV and video become much less of a detriment. 
To those who would turn this into a racial issue, I can only assume that you have very limited references from which to form an opinion. I won't fault you for your views, but only state that the issue here is much larger than race, it is life, and if you believe in a higher power, please pray for those who have suffered. Burl


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

ej4prmc

Wow I really hope you do not truly feel that way. If you do feel that way you have some issues to work out. The goal of the United States Government is to eventually have "sovereign status" for the tribes in this country. When SB 2041 passed today it was a step forward toward that goal for the tribes. my objection was the issue of mixed land use and the jurisdiction of enforcement. I wish the tribes and tribal members no ill feelings and I hope the same can be said for them toward me. My stance on legislative issues is often based on principals it is not personal.

Nothing has ever been lost without some gain, and Nothing has ever been gained without some loss.

One of the things that makes this country great is our willingness to help anyone that needs the help.

You comment was uncalled for in any context.

My two cents worth

Bob


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

This has nothing to do with race, color, nationality, political affiliation or the like.
Burly and Lvn2hnt have it figured square, dysfunctional families or single parents(not all, some do extremely well), drug infested schools, crappy public schools with staff that matches. Products of American society? NOT!!!

There is one point that ej made to take heed of, it is the freeloading folk who recieve govt. hand-outs that need to be cut off. If they had to make their own way maybe they would stop breeding like gophers and producing kids that are considered throwaways!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

It's a national epidemic and has nothing to do with Red lake or anywhere in specific.
The bizarre part in the media so far is the linkage with the perp. writing into Neo Nazi websites. Jeez, the Skinheads view Indians as MUD PEOPLE and their philosophy about 'em are similiar to other contributors on this tread. He's obviouslya kid apparently screwed up in any number of ways.
My heart goes out to the members of that community.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

WOW quite a mixture of posts. It became a tribal issue instead of what it really is  A TRAGEDY  God bless those involved, directly or indirectly. May we all hope we never have to personally deal with such a unnatural loss.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

This is not an issue of ethnicity, no matter what the nationality is, it has happened to all of us. We are Americans; with almost every ethnic, religious or homeland background each and every one of us may have been born and raised with is not a factor. This happened in the United States and involved all of us United States citizens.

We as parents need to communicate and have open relations with our children. Know what is going on in their lives.

My prayers go out ot the community and the families involved.


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

Maybe we need to be more aware on a personal level. Many people may know a troubled lost young mind, but it takes time and caring to reach out and spend time with others to make a difference. Us humans are capable of Grand things, but maybe we are missing the obviouse..look in the eyes.
A teacher out west wrote me about taking a young guy hunting and showing him how to use a goose call.. It wasn't the call, it was the time.
There must have been red flags in this case. He had no Mother. Maybe if another student said, Hey, you must miss your Mom, I can share mine.
Maybe it could have been a start to overcome the dispair...

There is talk about the drugs involved in treating depression.
Makes me wonder if there is a connection . Native's have a problem with alcohol because of a missing enzime. What about drug effects ?


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

winger said:


> There is talk about the drugs involved in treating depression.
> Makes me wonder if there is a connection . Native's have a problem with alcohol because of a missing enzime. What about drug effects ?


People who try to blame the "drugs" (meaning anti-depressant's) are crazy themselves. Here is part of a article from the ***. Press (AP)

*The deaths, conspicuous in their senselessness, highlight the problems that American Indian teenagers have been quietly suffering in greater numbers than most adolescents: suicide, violence, depression and pregnancy.

By themselves, the numbers for the Red Lake Indian Reservation are staggering. A state survey conducted last year of 56 ninth-graders showed that 81 percent of the girls, and 43 percent of the boys, had considered suicide.

Nearly half the girls said they'd actually tried to kill themselves. Twenty percent of boys said the same - numbers about triple the rate statewide.
*

Here is a link to the entire article:........................................................
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=s ... ring_teens


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

Besides the fact that It would be a better world if we all took the time to care more. This mental short wiring is or may be identified by the defective chromosome that is found to be repairable in some otherwise fatal diseases..We can't know if caring would have helped and we all know of kids gone bad that had great parents..
So whats up ? Are we that fragile ? The Inuit of the North have banned alcohol in many villages for an inability to deal with the problems.
It has resulted in some drinking aftershave and cleaners to get high..
A young girl was told this could kill her, she said I dont care..
I thought the net was a great place to share the things about this planet and people, not to make us feel bad for what we can't have.
I enjoy seeing places and other's experiences I know I will never visit.


----------

